# Recommendation for an infant bucket carseat



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I am looking for a bucket infant carseat for my soon-to-be born baby.

We had a carseat for my now 2yo daughter which we gave away, so we don't have it anymore. In any case we didn't like it that much. When she was a year old we got a Britax Marathon and love it. And though it is supposedly suitable for babies, I don't think it would be comfortable for a little one. So we plan to get the new baby a Maraton when she/he will be a year old.

So now I find myself spending hours online reading reviews and getting confused. It is just so frustrating! Does anyone have a recommendation for an infant carseat you were happy with?

I don't need it to fit a stroller. I very rarely take it out of the car. We have a Subaru Outback 2008.

Thanks a lot!

Sophie


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I've read some not so great things about the safety of bucket seats so I went straight to a convertible. I got the Myride65, which says it's for 5lbs up to 65 and has an infant insert for the lowest shoulder height so it's cozy for newborns. Installed at the correct angle (ball inside the right zone) it reclined enough so that DS's head didn't flop around. Actually, he looked pretty darn cozy and safe in it and I felt good that it was secured directly to the seatbelt, instead of being 'clicked' in by plastic.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
I've read some not so great things about the safety of bucket seats so I went straight to a convertible.

Really, where? I've never seen that.

I'm planning on a Graco Snugride 22, the cheapest I can find that has the straps adjustable from the front. If you want one to last the whole first year, I'd think you might want to go with the Snugride 35.

You can check here: http://www.carseatdata.org/ to see if they show which car seats are compatible with your vehicle.

Catherine


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
I've read some not so great things about the safety of bucket seats so I went straight to a convertible. I got the Myride65, which says it's for 5lbs up to 65 and has an infant insert for the lowest shoulder height so it's cozy for newborns. Installed at the correct angle (ball inside the right zone) it reclined enough so that DS's head didn't flop around. Actually, he looked pretty darn cozy and safe in it and I felt good that it was secured directly to the seatbelt, instead of being 'clicked' in by plastic.









You never had a need to take the bucket out of the car with the baby in it?
Also, what do you mean by "it was secured directly to the seatbelt, instead of being 'clicked' in by plastic" ?

Thanks
Sophie


----------



## bajamergrrl (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a Graco Snugride as well. It wasn't too too expensive and it has the front adjustable straps which comes in handy.


----------



## PrincessAnika (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a snugride that came with the travel system - i like it a lot. just have to make sure not to overtighten it and dig into her stomach. got the myride65 yesterday (have not had the chance to adjust it where it needs to be an install yet) for my car, i think, thats in the next couple wks since she has not outgrown the snugride yet. i like that the myride is RF to 40lbs and FF to 65...with the 5pt harness.....she will prly be in this one till moving to a regular booster....


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
Really, where? I've never seen that.

It's been a while, but I'll look around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophi4ka* 
You never had a need to take the bucket out of the car with the baby in it?
Also, what do you mean by "it was secured directly to the seatbelt, instead of being 'clicked' in by plastic" ?

Thanks
Sophie

I guess sometimes it would be more convenient, but I make due just fine with only the convertible seat. He usually just goes directly into the carrier or I hold him. I had a bucket w/ DD and I took it in and out quite a bit so I can see the value there. This time, I went the cheaper route so I decided to buy the convertible. To each their own.









What I meant was a convertible is secured by the seatbelt and latch. The infant seat has it's own separate locking mechanism into the base which increases the probablity of mechanical failure (add another factor, increase likelihood, simple statistics).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 

What I meant was a convertible is secured by the seatbelt and latch.

Or rather, seatbelt OR latch









OP, if you want an infant seat I'd look into the Graco Snugrides and the Chicco Keyfit. Those are the two most commonly recommended buckets.

If you want a convertible, the Graco My Ride 65, First Years True Fit, and Sunshine Kids Radian all fit newborns well and will last you for years!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a babytrend bucket seat, and like it alot, the straps are adjustable by height with a dial on the back, and by length in the front. I didn't like the feel of the cushions in the Graco, tbh, but i got the babytrend on clearance at target for $50, so was thrilled with that.

The bucket is in DH's car; in my car, I have a convertible, a Combi Coccoro, which is so cushy and compact, DS looks very cozy in it, even as a newborn. I have a compact car, a scion XB and I needed something that would fit well in it. I'm very happy with both carseats.

Also have to say, generally speaking I really don't like bucket seats, but they are a convience sometimes, which is hard to admit, but they are good for having in restaurants and shopping with a buggy in stores, until he gets big enough to be in a high chair or sit in the buggy seat. then the bucket will stay locked in its base in the car!


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
It's been a while, but I'll look around.

What I meant was a convertible is secured by the seatbelt and latch. The infant seat has it's own separate locking mechanism into the base which increases the probablity of mechanical failure (add another factor, increase likelihood, simple statistics).

Great, I'll be eager to see the source for convertibles being safer than infant seats.

And convertibles should in installed with either seatbelt or latch, not both. Many (maybe all?) infant seats can also be installed without using the base. But my understanding is that user error is the biggest problem with carseat installs (thus the advent of LATCH) and the base makes proper install more likely. But I'm not a carseat tech. or expert at all. Maybe one of the car seat techs from the safety forum can weigh in on this?

Catherine


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't seen any definitive evidence that convertibles are safer than infant seats. There were some crash test videos that made a big splash a year or so ago, in which several infant seats separated from the bases. Here's a good synopsis on the seat separation issue.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

We're using a snug ride. Unfortunately infants don't fit in the Marathon so I'm waiting for her to get bigger.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Thanks!
Catherine


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

The snugride is great. I love having a bucket and sometimes it really comes in handy as a temporary seating area for a baby who can't sit up yet as a pp mentioned and they just look more comfortable in it.
We got the snugride 35 so it will last longer because my baby is quite big.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

We have the chicco keyfit 30 and I love it. I love that I can bundle her up in the house safely. With the convertible, we end up doing a fleece coat and then blankets or an over-coat because the snowsuits and warmer puffy coats are not safe. I also like that it goes everywhere with us, so if she is asleep when we go to the IL's for dinner, we just bring her in and let her sleep while we eat instead of waking her up. It's heavy with her in it, but worth it. I love it with the snap n go. She naps in there a lot because I can just walk her around the house if she wakes up too early from her nap.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Moving to family safety... you'll find a lot of car seat info here!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

I've not been that pleased with my snugride. If we could afford it, I'd be getting our new baby the Chicco Key Fit. My BF had one and she loved it.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

You are right at the Marathon is not a good choice from birth, it has high top slots and doesn't fit most babies well for a long time! My DS is ALL torso, and didn't fit until 4 months in his!

There is no real evidence that a properly used and installed infant carrier is not a safe choice. If you would prefer one, I would not worry that it is unsafe. The crash test videos that showed failure were done at very high rates of speed with other issues on the installs, etc. It was an alarming sight, to see the carriers flying, to be sure! But there have not been reproducible problems in crash tests since.

In carriers I usually encourage parents to look for a front harness adjust, a base with an adjustable foot to get a good angle, a built in lock off if you need to use a seat belt (remember alot of cars don't let you use LATCH in the center). The ones that fall into this category that are most used are the Graco Snugride 32/35 and the Chicco KeyFit. The new comer that is getting good reviews is the Safety First Onboard 35. Congrats and best of luck seat shopping!


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot!
Sounds like Graco Snugride and Chicco KeyFit are the winners


----------



## misstorri (Oct 27, 2005)

We have been very happy with our Keyfit. A friend who is a carseat tech recommended it.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophi4ka* 
You never had a need to take the bucket out of the car with the baby in it?

Nope! We always used a convertible w/ dd & mostly convertibles w/ foster babies. Can't take in what you don't have!

We have a Chicco Keyfit 30 and love it. DD currently rides in a MyRide 65, but we definitely liked her Evenflo Titan Elite much better. She has already outgrown it, but it fits newborns, too, & was an easier seat to use, overall. If we didn't already own the Chicco, new baby would be going directly into the Titan.

I can def see the possibility of convertibles being a bit safer over buckets in their bases. There were times when dh or I thought the bucket was snapped all the way into the base & it wasn't!!!! We needed to push down on it more







We know that now, but scary!!!!


----------

